# [Eventi] Tutti al linux tag?

## zUgLiO

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' un ottima idea, anche se per una manifestazione a Maggio mi sembra abbastanza in là per iniziare a discutere.... rimanderei i dialoghi a Gennaio/Febbraio.
> 
> 

 

03 Febbraio 2005   :Very Happy: 

L'idea è ancora valida?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per riassumere 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Scusate se vado troppo OT, in quel caso MOD splittate pure Smile
> 
> Idea:
> 
> webbIT 2005, Gentoo Germania a Padova
> ...

 

Chi e' interessato ad un uscita in Germania? Io ci sono stato ed e' bellissimo

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi e' interessato ad un uscita in Germania? Io ci sono stato ed e' bellissimo

 

Io io   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per ulteriori informazioni http://www.linuxtag.org/2005/de/home.html

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao suggerimento che trenitalia spesso dimentica di dire: c'è una proposta per viaggi notturni a basso costo delle DB: nachtzugreise!

il prezzo milano-karlsruhe è:19 posto seduto 39 cuccetta 59 carrozza letto. la durata del viaggio: mi 21:25 -> karlsruhe 4:27

karlsruhe 00:38 -> mi 7:45

se volete date un occhiata.. e se vi serve la traduzione dei termini piu importanti chiedete!

ciao nic

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Plate a scritto nell'altro post e riporto qui

 *plate wrote:*   

> Spero così. Very Happy Abbiamo cominciato organizzare la cabina Gentoo di LinuxTag ieri, metterse in contatto con tantive@gentoo.org per i particolari.
> 
> Disclaimer: That was Googlish... I still don't actually speak Italian. Razz

 

----------

## shev

Io verrei più che volentieri, naturalmente!  :Mr. Green: 

Mi pare di capire sia dal 22 al 25 giugno, quindi non posso confermare ora se ci sarò o meno, dipende da quando avrò gli ultimi appelli d'esame. Se non sarò impegnato con l'università questa non me la perdo di certo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Alla faccia dell'originalità io son nelle stesse condizioni di Shev  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jikko

io sono disponibile  :Smile:  (e molto incuriosito dalla cosa) con il mio fido berserk in spalla  :Smile: 

p.s. macchinate o treno come avete proposto??

----------

## shev

Riporto l'estratto di un pm che plate ha mandato a fedeli:

 *plate wrote:*   

> Tantive has set up a working document with links to the organisation, youth hostel, LinuxTag sleeping quarters (a gym, basically), and a list of booth staff and equipment. Don't post that link in public, but you're all perfectly welcome to add yourselves to that list, just tell tantive!
> 
> We'll be renegotiating the conditions for this year's Gentoopresence, last year we didn't have enough space even for gentoo.dealone, but maybe we can put some pressure on the organisers to give usa larger booth because the Gechi are coming... 

 

Tradotto suona pressapoco così (con integrazioni e libere interpretazioni  :Razz: ):

 *Quote:*   

> Tantive ha redatto un documento relativo al LinuxTag con link utili all'organizzazione, ostelli, "quartier generale" (fondamentalmente una palestra) e una lista dei componenti dello staff e del materiale necessario. Non rendete pubblico questo link (ndr, omissis), se volete aggiungervi alla lista o suggerire aggiunte basta che contattiate Tantive.
> 
> Dobbiamo rinegoziare le condizioni per la partecipazione di Gentoo di quest'anno, lo scorso anno non abbiamo avuto abbastanza spazio, ma forse possiamo esercitare una certa pressione sugli organizzatori per avere uno stand più grande se dobbiamo accogliere i Gechi...

 

Il link, come richiesto, non lo pubblichiamo da nessuna parte, se siete interessati chiedete a me o fedeli. Direi che spunti di discussione ci sono, a questo punto vediamo di organizzarci e decidere se partecipare o meno, così possiamo dare una risposta ed una mano agli amici tedeschi.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

la ns. partecipazione in che cosa consisterebbe? Abbiamo già chiaro cosa faremmo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> la ns. partecipazione in che cosa consisterebbe? Abbiamo già chiaro cosa faremmo?

 

La ns??? Che e'? Comunque cosa si fara' non mi pare molto importante ora come ora, la cosa importante e' che se uno vuole partecipare deve essere sicuro al 100% di venire

----------

## Dhaki

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   la ns. partecipazione in che cosa consisterebbe? Abbiamo già chiaro cosa faremmo? 
> 
> La ns??? Che e'?

 

Credo intendesse nostra....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Credo intendesse nostra....  

 Esatto! Manco fosse una sigla da sms...  :Laughing:  è solo l'abbreviazione di nostr*, nelle comunicazioni commerciali è usata spesso.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Dhaki wrote:*   Credo intendesse nostra....   Esatto! Manco fosse una sigla da sms...  è solo l'abbreviazione di nostr*, nelle comunicazioni commerciali è usata spesso.

 

Avevo capito ma non penso che sia cosi' stressante scrivere nostra  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## llongi

Uella grande! Io verrei anche, scuola finita quindi no problem. L'offerta là del treno notturno sembra proprio adatta, ma quanti giorni si starebbe là e dove? Sarebbe interessante per la durata della manifestazione intera o almeno due giorni. Voi cosa dite?

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao! pongo una domanda... la presenza dietro gli stand cosa comporta? intendo come tempo e attivita... avete info in piu sugli aspetti di una partecipazione gechi all'evento?

nic

----------

## luna80

mi piacerebbe venire, ma ora dire se ci sono al 100% è un pò difficile, poi devo convincere la mia dolce metà   :Rolling Eyes:  ...che non credo sia interessato quanto me all'evento...ci proverò.

ora inizio a mandargli il link che ha postato fedeli...

 :Wink: 

----------

## hcmcgenius

Ciao a tutti, è il mio primo post, perchè MI HANNO iscritto al forum solo ieri.. eheh. 

Sono la dolce metà della signorina Luna80, che non ha nessun problema a farsi convincere (anche se sono d'accordo nel fatto he interesserà più a lei che a me). Ma ho un altro problema che non mi permette di poter confermare la mia (quindi anche nostra) presenza all'evento. 

La disponibilità la si saprà solo nei prossimi mesi.

Ciao

HCMC

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@hcmcgenius: ohhhh! Ma benvenuto  :Very Happy:  . Era ora che la tua dolce meta' ti convincesse  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Alla faccia dell'originalità io son nelle stesse condizioni di Shev 

 

idem...   :Confused: 

Sarebbe davvero bello partecipare pero'...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sarebbe davvero bello partecipare pero'...

 

Vi assicuro che e' stupenda come manifestazione. Io se non ho esami (non dovrei) saro' certamente presente

----------

## silian87

Anche a me interesserebbe.... anche se piu' che un po' di inglese non so  :Sad: 

----------

## luna80

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Anche a me interesserebbe.... anche se piu' che un po' di inglese non so 

 

mi auguro che non sia tutto soltanto in tedesco perchè altrimenti sono messa propio male!

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi auguro che non sia tutto soltanto in tedesco perchè altrimenti sono messa propio male!

 

bhe' spero anche io che sia un po' internazionale o_0

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> mi auguro che non sia tutto soltanto in tedesco perchè altrimenti sono messa propio male!

 

Bahh  :Smile:  spero che qualche tedesco l'inglese lo sappia  :Very Happy: . Al limite si fara' qualche fuguraccia cercando di gesticolar eper farsi capire  :Very Happy: . (si puo' sempre comunicare in C++ al limite...)  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Anche a me interesserebbe.... anche se piu' che un po' di inglese non so 

 

Le lingue sono tedesco e inglese ma i talk possono essere anche solo in tedesco dipende dal relatore

----------

## hcmcgenius

La manifestazione sta già perdendo un po' di attrattiva... visto che io e il tedesco siamo geneticamente incompatibili... va be... ci proveremo magari comunque.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hcmcgenius wrote:*   

> La manifestazione sta già perdendo un po' di attrattiva... visto che io e il tedesco siamo geneticamente incompatibili... va be... ci proveremo magari comunque.

 

Beh ma negli stand se parli inglese tutti capiscono non c'e' bisogno del tedesco.

----------

## mouser

Sicuramente interessante, anche se per l'inglese mi fermo a poco (insomma: grammatica da urlo, nel senso che chi la sente in genere si mette ad urlare, ma grosso modo mi faccio capire.... bhe', magari fare uno speech sarebbe troppo, comunque posso dare una mano) e, per il tedesco credo di riuscire a dire "Posso giocare a calcio?" con gli accenti messi.... a vaaanvaara  :Laughing: 

Comunque molto molto interessante, l'unica cosa che in genere non so i turni che avro' in quel periodo....... al massimo posso prendere qualche giorno di ferie..... sempre che riesca a convincere la mia dolce meta' (ma con un po' di anticipo e la prospettiva di un viaggetto all'estero non dovrebbe essere un problema..... siamo insieme ma non siamo siamesi, al massimo lei puo' andare a fare un giro per la citta' nel caso arrivi a dire "Ne ho taldonde di siffatte ciuffole").

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## jikko

mmm   :Embarassed:  io a inglese sono messo come mouser.......... tedesco peggio che peggio.

voglia di darvi una mano l'ho (anche per conoscervi  :Razz: ), ma, non so quanto potervi essere utile, in senso che sono anche un bel po' niubbio  :Sad: 

@mouser mi sa che se viene la tua dolce meta' andra' in giro con la mia, per la citta', dopo aver dichiarato anche lei :"Ne ho taldonde di siffatte ciuffole"  (carina, do l' hai presa?)

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao mi fate capire una cosa? per chi poi andrà, l'idea è di farsi tutti (o comunque) più giorni al Linux Tag?

Io un salto da qui pensavo di farlo comunque e probabilmente non saro il solo... chiedevo solo per sapere che magari ci facciamo vivi anche quando ci siete voi!

ciao nic

ps per la lingua andate tranquilli... insomma io sono ormai sei mesi che sopravvivo senza sapere il tedesco   :Embarassed:  ! comunque a parte gli scherzi e lo dico per esperienza, anceh se non si sa una lingua ma si parla di cose che comunque entrambi conoscono non ci sono grosse difficolta a capirsi, anzi è divertente vedere il genio umano all'opera per esprimersi!

----------

## luna80

 *mouser wrote:*   

> ..... sempre che riesca a convincere la mia dolce meta' 

 

vedo che è un problema comune!!!   :Very Happy: 

cmq il mio uomo da convincere non è stato difficile speriamo soltanto di poter concretizzare la cosa,

...buona fortuna a te per la tua donna!   :Wink: 

p.s.: al limite le nostre dolci metà possono farsi un giro in città insieme...................Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo non è una bella idea!!!

----------

## mouser

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: al limite le nostre dolci metà possono farsi un giro in città insieme...................Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo non è una bella idea!!!

 

quotissimo  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Le uniche due cose che mi potrebbero impedire di andare sono:

 Muoio prima ( sgrat sgrat)

 Non mi lasciano qualche giorno di ferie

Considerando che per le ferie darò moooooolto preavviso dovrei esserci al 99.9 % ..

----------

## jikko

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> p.s.: al limite le nostre dolci metà possono farsi un giro in città insieme...................Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo non è una bella idea!!! 
> 
> quotissimo 
> ...

 

quoto la quotatura di mouser

----------

## codadilupo

io non dovrei avere particolari problemi. L'ale potrebbe avere turni all'ultimo momento, ma facciamo gli scongiuri  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ragassuoli, so che c'è come priorità il Linux World Expò, ma se dobbiamo organizzarci con i ns corrispondenti teutonici per farci ospitare, credo che sarebbe anche ora di prendere i contatti. Febbraio era, ora è Maggio  :Smile: 

----------

## Guglie

argh mi ero perso questo thread; purtroppo il LinuxTag è proprio nel periodo in cui finisco gli esami..  :Rolling Eyes: 

se riuscite ad andare su buon divertimento!  :Wink: 

----------

